# Unable to recode airbag controller using VCDS pursuant to instructions



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

All,

I replaced the 8N8 909 601 controller in my car due to the infamous 65535 code. I used a spare I had. According to the instructions found at http://www.ross-tech.net/vag-com/advertising/AirBagTechTip.pdf and on several other forum postings, we cleared the stored crash data and attempted to recode, using v. 11.11.4 

My car requires code 10103. The replacement controller had 10102.

Whenever we go to the Recode menu and enter in "10103" and click "Do it!", there is no error message, whatever, and the original code "10102" remains -- nothing has changed.

The shop owner (David at Nür Technik) is convinced that we need to enter a "secret code" in the separate [Login] module before any changes made in advanced menus, like airbag controller, will take. However, I haven't read anything in hours of searching that suggests a secret dealer login code or anything else is required to recode an airbag.

Uwe, anyone know what's going on?


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

Did you enter a WorkShop Code in vcds? vcds>options>user interface and identification

Change the 00000 000 00000 to something different, save changes then try recoding again.


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

I've read elsewhere --namely in the Ross-Tech site, IIRC-- that the workshop code is irrelevant. Nevertheless, David did try a different workshop code (like "00000"), and it had no effect.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Start by posting an Auto-Scan from the car please (ideally before and after replacing the module). It is unlikely for a new control module to be pre-coded, where did that spare come from? Did it come from a different car and is therefor used?


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

Theresias said:


> Start by posting an Auto-Scan from the car please (ideally before and after replacing the module). It is unlikely for a new control module to be pre-coded, where did that spare come from? Did it come from a different car and is therefor used?


Old module (pulled from car):

VCDS
Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
Version: Release 11.11.4
www.Ross-Tech.com​
Dealer/Shop Name:
Workshop Code: 000 000000

Diagnostic Trouble Code Report
Friday,28,December2012,13:07:2123172

VIN: License Plate:
Mileage: Repair Order:

Control Module Part Number: 8N8 909 601
Component and/or Version: Airbag Front+Seite 2008
Software Coding: 10103
Work Shop Code: WSC 022969

2 Faults Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error
00-10 - - - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
07 - 10 Signal too Low - Intermittent​The replacement module was pulled from a spare 2000 Audi TT coupe quattro I have. It is the same part number (8N8 909 601). It does not have the seat belt sensors, hence it is coded 10102. I do not presently have a VCDS report for it, although David at Nür Technik may still have it on his laptop.

As stated above, when he tries to key in the new code ("10103") and presses "Do it!," it returns to the prior screen (without error message) and the code remains 10102. When rescanned, the fault returned is 01044 (Control Module Incorrectly Coded)


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok, so you're trying to install a used module. Sorry, but Ross-Tech will not assist here due to liability reasons. The vehicle manufacturer requires you to install a NEW module - installing used airbag components is a big no-no for safety reasons.


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

Theresias said:


> Ok, so you're trying to install a used module. Sorry, but Ross-Tech will not assist here due to liability reasons. The vehicle manufacturer requires you to install a NEW module - installing used airbag components is a big no-no for safety reasons.


If this were true, then why have a feature within VCDS to clear airbag crash codes? Instead, you should have a dialogue box that states, "WARNING: this is a used module and is inaccessible pursuant to Ross-Tech's policy for liability reasons. You are required by the manufacturer to install a NEW module"

Technically, once a module is installed and the battery is reconnected, the module has become "Used." The fact that it is switched from one vehicle to another does not appear to me to be a meaningful distinction.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Don't shoot the messenger. We didn't make the rules, VW/Audi did.

BTW: Saying VCDS generally does clear crash codes isn't exactly right. VCDS behaves exactly like the factory tool when it comes to clearing codes, this means depending on the state the module is in and depending on the generation of the module as well as the type of crash the module may allow (see factory specifications for details) clearing codes after an accident.


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

Theresias said:


> Don't shoot the messenger. We didn't make the rules, VW/Audi did.
> 
> BTW: Saying VCDS generally does clear crash codes isn't exactly right. VCDS behaves exactly like the factory tool when it comes to clearing codes, this means depending on the state the module is in and depending on the generation of the module as well as the type of crash the module may allow (see factory specifications for details) clearing codes after an accident.


Sorry; I don't hide disappointment well.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

esoxlucios said:


> Old module (pulled from car):
> 
> VCDS
> Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
> ...


 You do not need to blame VCDS for this , if you want to blame someone that is VW, There is no tool that will allow you to recode airbag module, unless you replace software.
Used Airbag module coding can not be recoded, it is part of the option in the car.
In most module part number will be same but software level and coding will be different.


----------

